# ..........and another thing.



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2012)

This is your chance to vent your spleen on the silly little things that make you slowly shake your head.


I shall start.

Why on earth do they manufacture new shoes and then scuff them up to look old.
If you want that look just buy a pair of old shoes from the charity shop at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why are jeans Â£85? 

I don't wear them. There's a reason why.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Why are jeans Â£85? 

I don't wear them. There's a reason why.
		
Click to expand...

Thats cheap Armani are Â£150


----------



## bobmac (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't.
Don't even start me...........:angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2012)

No repetition please, original thoughts only allowed on this thread.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2012)

i tried to get into jeans onced but she said no



murphthemog said:



			Why are jeans Â£85? 

I don't wear them. There's a reason why.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do Postmen carry around mail in their hands when it's pouring with rain? They all do it so they must be trained to.
They have a bag - keep it in the bag until you get to the door, then it doesn't disintegrate when it goes through the letter box....


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2012)

Why don't tractor drivers using roads pull over occasionally to let a huge tail back pass. It would lengthen their jouney by a couple of minutes, and shorten everyone elses considerably.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Don't.
Don't even start me...........:angry:
		
Click to expand...



Why old people have so much to moan about


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2012)

richart said:



			Why don't tractor drivers using roads pull over occasionally to let a huge tail back pass. It would lengthen their jouney by a couple of minutes, and shorten everyone elses considerably.
		
Click to expand...

They should learn this as part of their Tractor Test........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do delivery company's say your meal will be with you in 30-40 minutes and 90 minutes later and 3 calls it still hasn't arrived. Don't want it when it comes as the stress has given me indigestion


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2012)

why is there only one monopolies commission


----------



## JustOne (Jul 14, 2012)

Why is there only one Congu... and we HAVE to register


----------



## sev112 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do i have to pay to get into an Open Championship ?


----------



## AMcC (Jul 14, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Why do Postmen carry around mail in their hands when it's pouring with rain? They all do it so they must be trained to.
They have a bag - keep it in the bag until you get to the door, then it doesn't disintegrate when it goes through the letter box....
		
Click to expand...

And why do they keep dropping their red rubber bands all over the place.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do old people drive slowly. Given they have relatively fewer hours left in their lives, they should drive like lunatics to get there as soon as possible.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2012)

ah ! the wisdom of youth



murphthemog said:



			Why do old people drive slowly. Given they have relatively fewer hours left in their lives, they should drive like lunatics to get there as soon as possible.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2012)

Why do I get still 2 or 3 calls a day from PPI claim companies? Surely by now anybody who was going to claim has done so?


----------



## DaveM (Jul 14, 2012)

Why after all this rain? Is there still exactly the same amount of water in the world?


----------



## CMAC (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Why after all this rain? Is there still exactly the same amount of water in the world?
		
Click to expand...

I had a glass tonight so there isn't......


Why cant delivery companies tell you (the customer) when they will be delivering as they plan their day meticulously the night before


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2012)

.........why has someone put a Re: in front of my header.
I didn't ask for one.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			I had a glass tonight so there isn't......


Why cant delivery companies tell you (the customer) when they will be delivering as they plan their day meticulously the night before
		
Click to expand...

Yodel and meticulous planning cannot be used together.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Why do they put on somepackets of peanuts, this item may contain nuts


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 15, 2012)

Why do cars have indicators when no-one uses them


----------



## Iaing (Jul 15, 2012)

Why don't cyclists and caravans pay road tax? :angry:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Why don't cyclists and caravans pay road tax? :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Because there's no such thing?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 15, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Because there's no such thing?
		
Click to expand...

Karen you bet me to it. Its not been road tax for years :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 15, 2012)

Freedom of speech. LOL


----------



## Iaing (Jul 15, 2012)

Why don't the owners of cycles and caravans pay vehicle tax?

( should've known better than to get into a tax discussion with a Rangers supporter. )


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Why don't the owners of cycles and caravans pay vehicle tax?

( should've known better than to get into a tax discussion with a Rangers supporter. )
		
Click to expand...

Don't start.....! 

It's Vehicle Excise Duty, based on the engine emissions of the vehicle. Since bicycles don't have any emissions VED is Â£0.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?


----------



## brendy (Jul 15, 2012)

And who coaches them? 


Region3 said:



			Why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2012)

brendy said:



			And who coaches them?
		
Click to expand...

And is it better to crash the plane one handed?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2012)

It's not a 'good read'
It's not a 'must have'
It's not 'ongoing'
It's not 'for free'

Just a few to be going on with

Another some more...

It's not 'starts Saturday'
It's not 'a warm up game *ahead of* Saturdays match'
It's not 'cheers'
It's not 'anyone seen this'
 and it's not 'ect ect ect'

That's better:whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's not a 'good read'
It's not a 'must have'
It's not 'ongoing'
It's not 'for free'

Just a few to be going on with

Another some more...

It's not 'starts Saturday'
It's not 'a warm up game *ahead of* Saturdays match'
It's not 'cheers'
It's not 'anyone seen this'
 and it's not 'ect ect ect'

That's better:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 dont get the first para?


People who get their, they're and there mixed up. I think there all idiots!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 16, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			dont get the first para?


People who get their, they're and there mixed up. I think there all idiots!


Click to expand...

I get my There & Their mixed up all the time. Am i bothered, i am.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 16, 2012)

why is there only one monopolies board,why does B n Q sell nuts in packs of 8 and the bolts that fit them in packs of 9


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			why is there only one monopolies board,
		
Click to expand...

If you want two boards, buy two games


----------



## munro007 (Jul 16, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			why is there only one monopolies board
		
Click to expand...

There are several different types of monopoly boards


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2012)

Customer loyalty.
I have been with my bank for over 40 years but they will offer a better deal to a new customer.


----------



## sfby (Jul 17, 2012)

Why, after scrolling all the way down the page to follow the thread, do you have to scroll all the way back up to the "forward a page" button?


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do people press the button on the pedestrian crossing and then immediately walk across stopping everything AFTER there on the other side!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do London policemen wear such stupid hats?
Do the women wear them as well?

No ...so that is just sexist.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw a guy driving a Bentley today.  How much is that - Â£200,000 worth of car?  
He was talking on his mobile as he drove!

So, you can afford Â£200,000 on a car but not Â£20 on a bluetooth kit!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 18, 2012)

Can I have another go?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 18, 2012)

Yesterday, whilst waiting for my daughter to come out of school I saw one of the Mum's having a good old gas to one of the other Mums.  Whilst chatting she was failing to watch her child.  The child duly wandered off.
I saw all of this and kept my eye on the child.
When the Mum had stopped gas-bagging she realised that her child was missing.  Understandably, she starts flapping about.
I point her in the direction of her child which, at this point was in the hands of one of the teachers.
Mother and child reunited - happy days.

Did she thank me?

Erm, that would be a no then. 

Cretin.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2012)

Auburn, that would be an admission to herself that she was not a perfect mother.


Women Power Joggers.......whits that a' aboot.
They get dressed up in pink lycra pumping their arms and carry a round water bottle to walk a mile slower than my 86 year old mother.
Hill walkers who don't know how to use their Nordic walking poles properly also annoy me.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 18, 2012)

People who drive in bright sunshine wearing sunglasses with their lights on and only one works.
People who walk straight out on zebra crossings without a look or a thank you.
People who are exempt speed limits and who think they can stop a car at 60 mph in 30 ft. 
'Go compare' adverts
'Because you're worth it' adverts

That's all for now


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2012)

Money supermarket adverts are far more annoying than any others out there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Money supermarket adverts are far more annoying than any others out there.
		
Click to expand...

NOPE. Go Compare THE most annoying advert of all time


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the 'because you are worth it' adverts should face a government enquiry.
Some muppets actually believed them and ran up Â£thousands in debt.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jul 20, 2012)

Supplier Loyalty.
Why do customers stay loyal to banks?


----------

